# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  تعالو يا بنات وشوفو

## ابو حسين الاردني

الدمعة تقنع الرجل أما المرأة فتقنعها القبلة 
العيون الحالمة تدل على العاطفة الرقيقة 
الفتاة العاقلة لا تؤمن بالحب للحب ولكنها تؤمن بالحب للزواج 
في المرأة دمعة لكل المصائب و ابتسامة لكل الأفراح
زينة الغني الكرم وزينة الفقير القناعة وزينة المرأة العفة 
الماء و النار و المرأة : فالماء يغرق و النار تحرق و المرأة تجنن 
ثلاثة تتمتع بها المرأة : الفطنة - وسلامة الذوق - والغيرة
ثلاثة أمور تزيد المرأة إجلالاً :الأدب _ والعلم _ والخلق الحسن 
ثلاثة تهتم بها المرأة : المال - والوقت - والصحة 
ثلاثة لا تنصحهم : مثقف مغرور - وشاب مراهق - وامرأة جميلة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

*الفتاة العاقلة لا تؤمن بالحب للحب ولكنها تؤمن بالحب للزواج* 


 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## ابو حسين الاردني

:Icon4:  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## keana

*الفتاة العاقلة لا تؤمن بالحب للحب ولكنها تؤمن بالحب للزواج* 


*الحمد لله*

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

*ثلاثة أمور تزيد المرأة إجلالاً :الأدب _ والعلم _ والخلق الحسن* 
 :Eh S(15):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

*في المرأة دمعة لكل المصائب و ابتسامة لكل الأفراح*
 :Icon4:  :Icon4:  :Icon4:  :Icon4:  :Icon4:  :Icon4:  :Icon4:  :Icon4:

----------

